# 686 cleaning help



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi,
where can I get information on cleaning and lubing a 686 completely.
Is there a website I could use? Or should a gunsmith be my best choice?
I have taken a Ruger Mark lll apart entirely, and reassembled it to fine working order, but had a website to help me. Any help would be appreciated,
thank you, tom


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

You tube has a lot of vidios on cleaning S&W. This 1st one is how to take a lock out of it...but shows you how to pull it apart and put it back together. 2nd one is how to clean revolvers. Hope this helps.






Midway has them on lubing and everything else.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

watched 'em both, I liked the first one best (more indepth), they really helped !
thanks bps

:smt023


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad they helped. I like the 1st one also as I have a S&W 642 with a internal lock. I plan on pulling it and grinding it though....not removing it. I have been playing with 686's at my gunstore,lol, I think that will be my next purchase.


----------

